# obs consuming too much ram memory



## Hgroove (Nov 4, 2020)

Why is my OBS consuming almost all of my 16 gb of ram memory? its extremely annoying and frustrating.
If someone knows please help. this is my log: 


			https://obsproject.com/logs/V-BcK9oo-zTs2lyV


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Nov 4, 2020)

Woah boi you got some issues in your log m8 (I think)
At the bottom, it says that you have 38 lagged frames from rendering lag and a ton of other stuff.
Just saying, maybe this could help?





						Analyzer | OBS
					

OBS (Open Broadcaster Software) is free and open source software for video recording and live streaming. Stream to Twitch, YouTube and many other providers or record your own videos with high quality H264 / AAC encoding.




					obsproject.com
				



Also, your log says that you have a hella ton of sources. Sources take up power and resources because they are running all the time waiting for you to use them, so I would probably cut some off, and can you try using lanzcos downscale filter please?





						Which downscale filter to use?
					

Use case: typically gaming  Specs: not relevant, this is the OBS setup for the most capable machines Trying to figure out wether to use Bicubic vs Lanczos, heard that Lanczos is just unnecessary stress on the system but it has a higher sample count (not going to pretend I know what that means)...




					obsproject.com
				








						Question / Help - Best Downscaling Filter setting?
					

So, I am streaming 720p 60 FPS using my 1080p monitor therefore downscaling it to 720p.  My question is which Filter setting do I use?  Bilinear, Bicubic Sharper, or Lanczos?




					obsproject.com
				



Also, I'm just saying, I have never had OBS take up my RAM before, and I have 12 gbs. 
Since you're on mac, I don't have much clue what is going on, but that is the best conclusion I could think of.


----------



## Hgroove (Nov 4, 2020)

DrAGoni_Penguin said:


> Woah boi you got some issues in your log m8 (I think)
> At the bottom, it says that you have 38 lagged frames from rendering lag and a ton of other stuff.
> Just saying, maybe this could help?
> 
> ...



Is there a way of contacting OBS so that they can guide me through the issue?


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Nov 5, 2020)

If you put your log through the analyzer, it will post all of your issues, and there should be a link on your log result about your issue and the possible fixes.
If you want to contact, I guess you could go to the main home page and click on the help tab on the top right and join the discord or other link.


----------

